# Increase Download speed..



## cooldip10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi
I want to know how to increase speed of downloading a torrent. I use uTorrent..
Plz Help


----------



## chandal_keta (Jun 16, 2008)

umm i have found something interesting again for u guys....from another forum!!

*forum.mazzako.com/index.php?topic=14976.0

check that...it even deals how to make ur net more faster....good luck!!
and does work seriously!! around 15kbps...upgraded!!

chandal


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 16, 2008)

There are similar threads in qna section. please check the first 10 pages.. .you'll find them.


----------



## Amir.php (Jun 16, 2008)

MAYBE THIS WOULD BE USEFULL for you .SO PLZ FOLLOW THE FOLLOWING INSTRUCTIONS CAREFULLY TO GET BETTER SPEED VIA µTORRENT…

STEPS:-
1.FIRST OFALL GOTO THE FOLLOWING LINK AND DOWNLOAD THE FILE NAMED “EvID4226Patch223d-en” WHICH IS ONLY 40KB IN SIZE.

*www.lvllord.de/?lang=en&url=downloads#4226patch

2.THE FILE U DOWNLOADED IS A ZIP FILE SO PLZ UNZIP THROUGH ANY SOFTWARES SUCH AS WINRAR,WINZIP,
7-zip,IZArc ETC.

3.WHEN U UNZIP U WILL GET A FILE NAMED “EvID4226Patch”.

4.DOUBLE CLICK ON IT AND IT WILL ASKED TO CHANGE THE VALUE FROM 10 TO 50.PRESS Y TO PROCEED.WHEN IT ASKED FOR WINDOW CD JUST CANCEL IT AND PRESS NO.

5.AFTER CHANGING THE VALUE TO 50.RESTART YOUR PC.

6.GOTO WEBSITE utorrent.com and download the latest version of µTORRENT.

7.INSTALL IT.
8.AFTER INSTALLATION GOTO OPTIONS-PREFERENCES AND SET THE VALUES AND OPTIONS as:
a.IN CONNECTION THE PORT USED FOR INCOMING CONNECTION IS BETWEEN 50000 AND 60000.
b.UPnp PORT MAPPING SHOULD BE UNCHECKED.
c.MAXIMUM UPLOAD RATE IS 30 AND DOWNLOAD RATE MAY BE EITHER 0 OR 375 OR 500 etc.
d.IN ADVANCED OPTION net.max_halfopen VALUE SHOULD BE SET TO 50.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 16, 2008)

^^ 100 is a better value... I use 1000 though 

for dataone 2 mbps, global max upload = 10, download  = 0.
for dataone 256 kbps, max upload = 5, download = 0

tested by me for maximum speeds.


----------



## phuchungbhutia (Jun 16, 2008)

Does it work for gprs too


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 16, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> ^^ 100 is a better value... I use 1000 though
> 
> for dataone 2 mbps, global max upload = 10, download = 0.
> for dataone 256 kbps, max upload = 5, download = 0
> ...


 
Buddy, wat abt a MTNL 512 Kbps conenction ?? I hv a max upload speed of 190kbps and MAx d/load speed of around 220 kbps.. plz suggest..
______________________________________

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 16, 2008)

Try values mate... from 5 to 10... on a really good seeded torrent till you get the max speed.


----------



## cooldip10 (Jun 17, 2008)

These all don't have side affects right??


----------



## jerin3013 (Jun 17, 2008)

*xplorer.110mb.com/tut/4.html

^ Here Is the Link^

^Tutorials with Screen shots,Check it Out^


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 17, 2008)

> These all don't have side affects right??



Of course not. Modifying the half open tcp ip window limit can cause more rapid spreading of malware and trojans, but if your comp is clean, then it gives really good download speeds.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jun 17, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Of course not. Modifying the half open tcp ip window limit can cause more rapid spreading of malware and trojans, but if your comp is clean, then it gives really good download speeds.


 

Absolutely agree to that, and for that make sure u use a good AV+Internet Security+AntiSPam and Anti Adware.. 

NOD32 works for me 
_____________________
I get a d/load speed of 212 kbps on my 256 kbps DSL connection using torrents ( a well seeded one) as well as ftp.. 
_____________________
Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## cooldip10 (Jun 21, 2008)

^^ Thanks buddies will try out for sure and inform you guys..


----------



## s.praveen kumar (Jul 2, 2008)

i use a bsnl broad band connection of home 500 c  ( 256kbps to 2mbps kbps) but i get a download  contects speed 
of 50 kbps sometimes some site offers 112 kbps. why so less and even when i download a movie from torrentz of 700 mb max speed varies from  5kbps ~ 25 kbps why so less
it took me 8 hrs to download the movie is there any possibility to increase speed of  torrentz  to  112 kbps increase speed of  broadband .please send me reply is bsnl cheating customers by giving advertisements. and i would like to know wht  is DNS server .If we gve  adress in  dns  server does it speed up i have read in article 
[FONT=&quot]Open up the network connection profile and edit TCP/IP settings. In the DNS server address fields, specify the following DNS server addresses: 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220
Disconnect the connection and then connect again. You are done.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]This specifies third party DNS servers which are significantly faster than BSNL Dataone’s DNS servers.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Note: The service is provided by OpenDNS.

.................................is this true  .  Then  tell me  how to give  how  and  to specify address .

2. whey  they   divide   256kbps /8    and  it  gives  download speed of   32 kbps  . can u tell me    what  is the  calc behind  it.  Appart from  torrent is there any site where i can download free dvd movies with   fast  download.
[/FONT]


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 2, 2008)

with default setup and just increased number of possible connection I can get stedy 800 kilo bytes per second  700 MB in 12 mins flat 

*img238.imageshack.us/img238/670/utorrentdownloadingat80zh3.jpg


----------



## s.praveen kumar (Jul 2, 2008)

what is the  plan u  use it.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 2, 2008)

Read *this*


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Jul 2, 2008)

^^

so u are on a Rs.4K (+taxes) plan of 8mbps bsnl BB ?> 

I see, really nice speeds, i am on my 256 kbps mtnl triband connection, maybe one day wen i'll earn too (im a student now), i will take up a plan like u 

Congrats, read ur review on ur site too, nice one keep it up buddy 

Cheers n e-peace....


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 2, 2008)

> so u are on a Rs.4K (+taxes) plan of 8mbps bsnl BB ?>



Its now Business 15000 and not a personal connection though, it is for use of one of our cafes 



> I see, really nice speeds, i am on my 256 kbps mtnl triband connection, maybe one day wen i'll earn too (im a student now), i will take up a plan like u



Once again, read *this* u may enjoy well before u start earning


----------



## cooldip10 (Jul 4, 2008)

Man that's some speed.. Your downloads must be in jiffy..


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Jul 4, 2008)

Choto Cheeta said:


> Once again, read *this* u may enjoy well before u start earning



The link mentions some really awesome plans. Are they going to be available for common home users or what?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jul 4, 2008)

> with default setup and just increased number of possible connection I can get stedy 800 kilo bytes per second  700 MB in 12 mins flat


That is one hell of an Internet connection .


----------

